# surgery



## staci (Jul 2, 2012)

hi i am new, my golden just had surgery he had a cyst removed from his jaw, and 6!!!!! tumors removed. they were thankfully beguine. he wanted to play as soon as he came home.HA a 13 year old golden that came out of surgery we had to be careful not to let him play! it was hard. he is now fully recovered and doing well, he has taken the place of our old dog that died as ruler of the house that wont put up with ruckus lol


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry your guy (and you) had to go through that. Thank you for getting him the medical services he needed! I'm glad he's doing well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad your boy is doing well. Sending healing vibes his way.


----------



## staci (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks and the vet down the street really knows his stuff. he used a laser on him so the healing went SO much easier. the only problem we had was instead of waiting 2 weeks they told us we had to keep him docile for another 2! it was hard! he was acting odd (only i told my mom he was a faker! and it was true when we got home he was happy and playful my mother was mad!) the vet said about geting rid of the masses since the one was the size of a basket ball. he was starting to breath heavy too (only it was old age) he is family and it's not like we spent much more then we did for my cat ($1000 for a stupid infection though they kept him for a few days i could not keep his pills down) ($400 for an emergancy historectamy then another $300 for and equalibrium problem)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to GRF. What's your dogs name? Would love to see pics of him.


----------



## staci (Jul 2, 2012)

i have a few uploaded on my gallery and his name is K.C., my brother got to name him i didn't want him lol i wanted a female so my brother got him. my brothers initials are C.K. so my mom switch his initials around and called him K.C.


----------

